# Oops



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Was it a Lomma crane?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Was it a Lomma crane?


Not sure, I heard everyone was told to either remove things from the roof or tie them down and this very company did neither.

How close is this crane to you?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you wouldn't think they would need to be told.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> Not sure, I heard everyone was told to either remove things from the roof or tie them down and this very company did neither.


 That is my thought also....hopefully, they addressed the issue since Monday when it happened.




electricalwiz said:


> How close is this crane to you?


About 13 miles.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

wildleg said:


> you wouldn't think they would need to be told.


I think it was supposed to be done by Saturday


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

The radio news said that NYC had inspected all cranes yesterday!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Not sure, I heard everyone was told to either remove things from the roof or tie them down and this very company did neither....


 I thought it was the exact opposite: In a high wind they had to pull the slewing brakes so the thing could spin around with the force of the wind? That way there's no side loading.


jbfan said:


> The radio news said that NYC had inspected all cranes yesterday!


 I'm sure the NYC crane inspectors did exactly what they were supposed to do: They all arrived on site and received their envelopes of unmarked bills... :whistling2:

-John


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Big John said:


> I thought it was the exact opposite: In a high wind they had to pull the slewing brakes so the thing could spin around with the force of the wind? That way there's no side loading. I'm sure the NYC crane inspectors did exactly what they were supposed to do: They all arrived on site and received their envelopes of unmarked bills... :whistling2:
> 
> -John


I always seen that with the tower cranes, point like a big directional arrow as the wind changes direction.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

niteshift said:


> I always seen that with the tower cranes, point like a big directional arrow as the wind changes direction.



Weather Vane Mode comes to mind for me

http://www.towercrane.com/K-10000_towercranes_31_01.htm


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Someone is catching a hurricanes worth of sh*t for this. I'm all the way upstate NY for the week and we're hearing about that. Plus, two guys from my company work on that job! They said the crews were up there on Saturday and there were arguments over what the proper way to secure the boom. 

They're damn lucky the damage was contained.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Typical union crane. No one would come off their coffee break to do the job.

If that were private industry, it would have been done in a few hours. :thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Typical union crane. No one would come off their coffee break to do the job.
> 
> If that were private industry, it would have been done in a few hours. :thumbsup:


Ha, what a load of bullsh*t. Union or non union has nothing to do with this. The fact of the matter is the inspector told them to secure the crane in a way that was unsafe. The operating engineers...who globally have the highest training around BTW...disagreed with the inspector and were over ruled.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Ha, what a load of bullsh*t. Union or non union has nothing to do with this. The fact of the matter is the inspector told them to secure the crane in a way that was unsafe. The operating engineers...who globally have the highest training around BTW...disagreed with the inspector and were over ruled.


Love to piss off those union guys. :thumbsup: Especially the union electricians at the Javits who plug extension cords in for a living. Then on a rough day, they hang clip on light figures.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Love to piss off those union guys. :thumbsup: Especially the union electricians at the Javits who plug extension cords in for a living. Then on a rough day, they hang clip on light figures.


HA! LOL we own part of the Javits...that's why we are in there exclusively. 

To be sent to the Javits is a reward spot. OR...if you're out of work for a long time, we send guys there so their medical doesn't run out.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> Love to piss off those union guys. :thumbsup: Especially the union electricians at the Javits who plug extension cords in for a living. Then on a rough day, they hang clip on light figures.


Ahh...the dulcet tones of jealousy.
It is okay Spark Master, it is okay. 
Let it out and do not let it fester else you become bitter and gnarled.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Certainly not jelous of laying extension cords, and then rolling them back up 2 days later. Only to lay them out once again, and roll them back up 2 days after that. I wouldn't do that for $100 /hr.

Is John still around there, the guy with 2 missing fingers ?
Or the other John, the Ailse manager ?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Certainly not jelous of laying extension cords, and then rolling them back up 2 days later. Only to lay them out once again, and roll them back up 2 days after that. I wouldn't do that for $100 /hr.
> 
> Is John still around there, the guy with 2 missing fingers ?
> Or the other John, the Ailse manager ?



Oh? You wouldn't do that for $100/hr plus benefits for a weekend or overnight shift? That's ridiculous. 

You're either full of money or full of sh*t.

If full of money, you'd still do it..because you want more money...

If full of sh*t, then you'd do it because you have to clean all that sh*t off your shoes...and that takes money!




John M*** is still there! There's only two ways that man is leaving the Javits...

With a stick of dynamite...

Or be carried out by six of his friends. LOL

He's there for life.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Typical union crane. No one would come off their coffee break to do the job.
> 
> If that were private industry, it would have been done in a few hours. :thumbsup:




By a carpenter...


----------

